# Lakers (49-23) vs Grizzles (18-53) - Fri 3/28



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/189/328jn8.png">​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview;_ylt=AqcAt67x9phX_vG.c3zugl45nYcB?gid=2008032813

Pau Gasol never won a playoff game in six seasons with the Memphis Grizzlies.

By sitting out his first chance to play against his former team on Friday at Staples Center, Gasol hopes he’ll be of more help to the Los Angeles Lakers as this year’s playoffs get closer.

Gasol is expected to miss his eighth straight game Friday because of a sprained left ankle. He said before the Lakers’ 108-95 loss to Charlotte on Wednesday that he aggravated the injury earlier in the week and he didn’t expect to play until next week.

Gasol said Thursday he was disappointed to learn he will miss facing the Grizzlies.

“I was definitely looking forward to playing,” Gasol said. “It was hard to accept that I wasn’t going to be a part of the game. … It would have been nice and special.”

Gasol spent 6 1/2 seasons with Memphis (18-53) before being traded to the Lakers in early February. Despite three postseason appearances from 2004-06, the Grizzlies failed to win a playoff game, and rumors circulated that Gasol was unhappy with the situation in Memphis, where the Grizzlies currently have the second-worst record in the conference.

The Lakers (49-23) are 4-3 without Gasol in the lineup and are likely being cautious about bringing him back too soon for fear of risking further injury, especially considering the tight playoff race they’re in.

Los Angeles is tied with Houston and San Antonio for the second-best record in the West, trailing conference-leading New Orleans by one game. The Lakers are two games into a five-game homestand, which they opened with Wednesday’s surprising loss to a sub-.500 Bobcats team.

The game was the third in four days for Los Angeles, but Lakers forward Luke Walton said that didn’t explain the team’s poor play with so much on the line.

“If you don’t show up ready to play, that’s what’s going to happen,” he said. “There’s no excuse for us to come out on our home court and not take care of business.”

Kobe Bryant was ejected in the loss after picking up two technical fouls in a span of 29 seconds late in the fourth quarter. He had 27 points before the ejection but his departure didn’t factor much in the final result, considering Los Angeles trailed 99-86 with 3:40 to play.

Bryant has 15 technicals this season, and one more means an automatic suspension.

The Grizzlies are coming off a 107-106 overtime loss to Sacramento on Wednesday. The Kings hit two free throws with 7.6 seconds remaining for the win.

Hakim Warrick had 26 points and eight rebounds, and Kyle Lowry added 16 points and five assists, but the Grizzlies had 24 turnovers and were outscored 30-16 at the free-throw line.

“I’m glad they did not buckle under and didn’t quit,” coach Marc Iavaroni said. “They are making plays and playing together. … I am encouraged by what I saw.”

The Lakers have won both games against the Grizzlies this season, including a 100-99 victory on Jan. 13. Andrew Bynum hurt his knee in that game and has yet to return from the injury.

*Feel free to edit mods*

Other games of interest today:
Hornets @ Celtics
Phoenix @ Sixers
Minn @ SA
Clippers @ Jazz

We need to win this "gimmie"


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No excuses tonight. 

I've noticed that playin at Staples is not the strongest of attributes during the regular season. When the Lakers go down 5-10 points they just sit there without making any sound or encourage their team. Must be a spoiled bunch, that always expects easy wins. They should be treated to a European basketball game  the hostility there is really felt and even the worst teams win their games at home regardless of the opposition. I know that it gets better during the playoffs, but still, I'm a bit disappointed with the crowd there. It could be just me though .

Go Lakers, let's make it 50!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the crowd there. It could be just me though .


No, its that bad. Even from the other side of the world it's noticeable that the LA crowd sucks.  All the lower level good seats are given to yuppies as a thank you for some business transaction. All the real fans are stuck up in the rafters where the noise you make wont be heard by the players. Starting last season they started doing "lights out" which meant they would dim all the lights in the crowd and spotlight the court. The point was to make people focus on the game rather than search for celebrities in the crowd. I guess it helped a little. Lakers don't make it easy for real fans to get good tickets.

It improves during the playoffs, I went to game 6 vs. PHX last year and it was a total college atmosphere.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's win this game and get to 50 wins. Do not let this team come out early and make them look good, like we did with the Bobcats. We cannot afford another loss to a bad team.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ah I wanna watch this, but I'm not missing one second of the Tigers game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Let's win this game and get to 50 wins. Do not let this team come out early and make them look good, like we did with the Bobcats. We cannot afford another loss to a bad team.


Not that I'm looking for an excuse for the Bobcats game, but a team with Richardson, Wallace, Okafor, heck even Felton, isn't necessary as bad as their record implies. They have a pretty good roster, imo. They've beaten Boston in Boston too and have beaten other good teams as well. 

The Grizzlies... well that's a bad team right there. Outside of Miller and Gay, I don't see much on that roster. So while the Charlotte loss was bad and unexpected, it wasn't half as bad as losing to Memphis tonight would be.

I read on RealGM that Odom is supposedly sick. If that's true, it could turn out into another messy game. Kobe, Fish and the reserves against a tanking team. If Bryant doesn't go for 50 tonight, I don't know when he will .


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's lukes birthday...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Whoopty ****ing doo


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I figured he needed some positive recognition, because he certainly isn't going to get it during the game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Chris Mihm sighting! 

I'm tired and sleepy as hell, filled with Red Bulls. This had better be a good game!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I remember when they did 'Lights Out'.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was kinda random....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Not the best start. Odom looks like crap :/.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe looking good in this game so far.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, Ronny with 2 fouls already.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ****, Ronny with 2 fouls already.


It should be fine. Were playing the Grizz after all.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has come to play, man!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Horents lost and the Suns won, we definitely need to win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^We also played the Bobcats on Wednesday after all .


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe better start passing that ball...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Over the back maybe?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^We also played the Bobcats on Wednesday after all .


That's true. That was a nightmare of a game. I would be extremely disappointed if LA lost to the bear tonight. LA needs to beat the sub 500 teams.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe has the stroke from distance tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Grizzlies are 5-30 away from home and have only beaten one Western Conference team on the road (the Sonics on the 7th of November...).

Please, God, don't let us make it 2.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kobe for 60? Maybe, the Grizzlies are right in this and the Lakers don't look good.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Darko is causing havoc on the Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

One thing the announcers are forgetting to add. Is that the Grizz use to have Pau Gasol back when they gave the Lakers problems.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I know he's 5/6 from downtown, but I don't like this version of Kobe...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Down by 2.

I can't believe that Kobe scored 23 and we trail the ****ing Grizzlies. Something is seriously wrong here.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I know he's 5/6 from downtown, but I don't like this version of Kobe...


It's the old adage man try and cut, get easy shots in the paint, move the ball, but if your open you need to shoot it. The Grizz are leaving Kobe open to take the jump shot. It seems the scouting report may have been that Kobe is in a slump shooting the ball so leave Kobe open to take jump shots. However Kobe's on a hot streak, and rolling right now. All that said, the Grizz still got our number in the 1st quarter. I agree that we need to get all our guys involved, but remember one of our main options on offense LAMAR, is sick, and really lethargic on the court. Kobe has to pick it up for him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Turiaf with 2 fouls, Mbenga with 3 fouls, Odom non existant because of his ilness. This is disaterous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Still not regretting the loss of Critt.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers hanging tough. Rad making some buckets for the Lakers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Memphis Grizzlies should not be allowed to score so many points in our building, damn it!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lamar looks really really bad. I love that he's fighting, but he looks exhausted.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What has gotten into Kobe...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bull **** call.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Machine has to hit the wide open looks.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> What has gotten into Kobe...


He ate his wheaties before the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA should have the lead before half time, and never look back.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe going off.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How do you like those wheaties.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

6 point lead.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jesus Christ, 30 pts with 5:30 left in the half?

Could be a big night coming up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ. And 1 for Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Kobe, pass the ****ing ball!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He'd pass the ball if anyone was actually making them.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Aww, too bad for that behind the back man!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wtf ronnie?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, so I'm listening to the live feed and all I hear are clanks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that about right seeing as the next highest scorer behind kobe is vlade with 6


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Even at the half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

8-30 (27%) shooting for the team minus Kobe Bryant. Wow.

Tied against the Grizzlies despite 36 points from Kobe. Wow.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Not a good game again... everyone is ice cold besides Kobe.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Go Grizzlies, Kobe will get 70 pts but they will lose by 7


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> Go Grizzlies, Kobe will get 70 pts but they will lose by 7


What makes you say that ? At this point Kobe is on track for 72, and LA and the Bear are tied. Seems to me this game is completely up for grabs. However you would have to lean to the Lakers winning because they are indeed the better over all team. Even if they're not playing like it so far.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's go Lakers, toughen up and get this done. We need this bad!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ronnie picks up #4... I'd love to see a couple minutes from Mihm


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ronny with 4 fouls. Great.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boy oh boy. Kobe with 42 points.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

holy frick.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> Go Grizzlies, Kobe will get 70 pts but they will lose by 7


If Kobe gets 70, there is no way we lose.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And finally another player than Kobe scores!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe for 3! Now at 47.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Milicic looking like Olajuwon out there.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe taking over!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> And finally another player than Kobe scores!


No one has more than 6...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I know. But Fisher scored on that one play!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MBenga!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Dj!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** Fisher? That was Sashaesk!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mbenga has four fouls too..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe cooling off.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

If we lose this game, I won't watch another until the playoffs...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time to start passing again. And play some ****ing defense somebody.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The other Lakers shooting like 12-for-38 or something...

Good grief!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I tell you, all we do is take 3's


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Time for the bench to make some noise.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hugs.... Too many hugs...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So we've decided to jack up every three point?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stop SHOOTING 3'S! GOD DAMNIT, EVERY FREAKING TIME


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mbenga is gone...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Chris Mihm Sighting!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mbenga is way out of his league. And here we have Mihm!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You know it's bad when we applaud Chris mihm entering the game


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The bear showed heart in that quarter. When they were down 5 they came back and put a run on us. Phil should not have Kobe on the bench in this game. Bad coaching decision by phil.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Can both Memphis basketball teams pick up victories tonight? Oh boy! :guitar:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we're going to have back to back bad losses at home...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Can both Memphis basketball teams pick up victories tonight? Oh boy! :guitar:


Take your BBQ loving *** back to the Memphis forum... :whistling:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let me repeat that. 

*The Grizzlies have last won on the road against a Western Conference team on the 7th of November when they defeated the Sonics...*

GO LAKERS GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> Take your BBQ loving *** back to the Memphis forum... :whistling:


I love you


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sticky ball...lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe needs to start taking over.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am really hoping this game goes into overtime so that Kobe can get like 101 points. Go Memphis!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Machine took a shot off that pick.....ouch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> I love you


I love you too sexy


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Need to put Odom and Turiaf back in. Small ball isn't working.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Opps, Lakers are losing..... Come on Kobe, light it up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> I love you


How cute!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> Uh what? :uhoh:


:redface:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rudy!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

No-defense-what-so-ever!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please dont lose this game, please.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Man...Gay got up in the air on his dunk.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are just trading baskets..where is the defense? Put back Odom and Turiaf, please!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a bad bad performance. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This is worse then the Bobcats game, and I didn't think we could get any worse...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mike conley Jr needs to join the Dogg pound.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, 7 points isn't the end of the world. TOUGH THE **** UP!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Theres some d by ronny.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Theres some d by ronny.


which was really a foul


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is unacceptable, trailing against Memphis at home.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The One said:


> which was really a foul


naw actually on the replay looked like he got all ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

freethrows, Memphis 28-31, lakers-11-12


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Gay has just taken over. Dude has skills. This guy is going to be a top flight all star. Where is Kobe though ? Dang team needs him to step up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are playing like ****, mate.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha doesnt understand, when you are sucking you dont need to shoot more.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Machine is broken tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Theonee said:


> freethrows, Memphis 28-31, lakers-11-12


Lakers have been shooting mostly jump shots.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have no transition defense this game. Just horrible.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Machine has been Repaired!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sigh.. Machine


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, the other WC top teams must be excited if they're checking out the boxscore...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Jesus...we couldn't buy a bucket on that last play :sigh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn they could've killed us if they made one of those threes, I just knew Kobe would drop that would end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What the heck just happened. How many bricks did LA just lay in that one play. Unreal, Kobe has kind of faded down the stretch as well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

THIRTY ----- NINE

****ing

THREE POINTS! What THE **** IS WRONG WITH THESE IDIOTS?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's going to al come down to defense now. Not enough time to trade some 3's for 2's.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That one bear got crushed by Kobe on that last defensive stint.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow we really need to stop shooting so many 3s in a game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

This would not be a good game to lose.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

2 point game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Wow we really need to stop shooting so many 3s in a game.


It'd be easier to get that number down if we had two more 7 footers in our lineup... sigh... maybe one day.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny with the huge block!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

We need one more stop, and a score.

Let's Go LA!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow we made a 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Machine!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

La Ball!!!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What the **** was that?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It'd be easier to get that number down if we had two more 7 footers in our lineup... sigh... maybe one day.


Yeah, as soon as they come back the rest of our roster will be injured.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Idiot!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow. I just got home, checked the boxscore... we have shot 42 threes?!!?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny stepping it up!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We need a stop.

And we know we won't get it with the way things have gone tonight...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Forty Three


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Leave Lamar open in the clutch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Noooooooo


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

La Down 4........suxx


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Lose


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh man. Looks like we are gonna lose this one. Not a good loss. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is very disappointing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I have 43 reasons why we lost this game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know... draw up a play where we shoot a three!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Live by the 3 pointer, die by the 3 pointer.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know what to say.

The Grizzlies get their 2nd road win against a Western Conference team since November the 7th.

Oh and we're playing for 1st and they are in tanking mode. Great.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Block!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe disappeared down the stretch. He hasn't made any key buckets. Kobe has been relying on the Machine to hit every big bucket.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

What do you know, they actually went for a 3.....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

NO...Now only 2 seconds in the game. If the Bear hits there free throws its over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I know... draw up a play where we shoot a three!


You must be a master of drawing up plays.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe should stop with the drive and kicks and just do it himself.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

45 three point attempts!!! wooooooooow. WTF?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We better stop shooting so many 3s after this game...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i can't stand watching anymore, but at the same time.. the team is struggling because of injuries.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

So much for lakers having easier schedule.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the machine destroyed the Lakers tonight. What a backfire!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

We have a a prayer for over time....OH PLEASE OH PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> I think the machine destroyed the Lakers tonight. What a backfire!


He is having some issues. Sasha will be fine.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i can't stand watching anymore, but at the same time.. the team is struggling because of injuries.


Injuries or not its the Grizz and Bobcats that are beating us....come on man.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Let me guess, we are going to shoot A THREE!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

He hits a free throw LMAO.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's Kobe Time!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Extremely dissappointing pair of games here. Really a shame. Yes, we have injuries, and yes, I am usually very positive. But this is not good. Gotta beat the Grizzlies at home. 

Why doesn't Ira Newble get some minutes?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Um.... Luke WTF?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

WALTON has been really terrible of late. Dude's lost his mental game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Kobe shot 37 times tonight.. 17 from behind the arch...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why does Luke have to be the inbounds man? Why? Why?! Why Phil!? The same ****ing thing happens every year.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luke Walton loses the game!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh my.... :no:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a terrible game...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I have nothing left to say. I doubt that things could be any worse at the moment.

5-29 and 5-30 teams winning on our home court. Pathetic.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We have shoot ourselves in the foot, gentlemen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If these guys don't get healthy, they are going out in round 1 again. What the hell is wrong with these guys? Gasol should be playing. Soft *** woman.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil really needs to stop playing Luke.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:smile: Close game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke shouldn't be in the game during clutch situation. PJ sucks.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

HKF said:


> If these guys don't get healthy, they are going out in round 1 again. What the hell is wrong with these guys? Gasol should be playing. Soft *** woman.


Our whole starting lineup is injured besides Odom. =\


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> We have shoot ourselves in the foot, gentlemen.


Speaking of shooting...

Im going to go buy a gun, open a booth infront of staples and post a sign "Off Yourself Here" 

My service would be free, just pay the cost of bullets. Any investors?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> :smile: Close game.


Lakers destroyed two teams chance of getting Beasly. Lakers are cruel and selfish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For me the poor excucution is troubling. The fact we run the same plays time in and time out to close out which seem to fail us troubles me.. The fact Kobe took everyone out of the offense for the majority of the game troubles me.

Nothing scares me worse than our pathetic display of defense. Right now we are possibly playing the worst defense in the NBA. Injuries or not, a lot of our defense lapses seem to be spawning more from an over all lack of effort to at least put a hand up and contest every shot. 

They had so many easy lucks down the stretch... Memphis or not that is just sad. I don't know how you motivate players to care about being embarrassed at home... but Phil needs to figure that one out.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

i am so disgusted with the Lakers right now. I live in michigan so I can't watch the games, but i follow them with the 30 refresh on Yahoo! and WTF did we shoot 45 3's? WTF did Kobe not get the ball in the entire last 8 fkn mins? I love sasha but WTF did he shoot 13 fkn 3's? WTF was luke out there? WTF didnt Odom return until there were under 3 mins left?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

That was SAD. :no:






Theonee said:


> Luke shouldn't be in the game during clutch situation. PJ sucks.


Totally agreed. 

I know they're banged up, but man come on theres no reason to lose like that.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HKF said:


> If these guys don't get healthy, they are going out in round 1 again. What the hell is wrong with these guys? Gasol should be playing. Soft *** woman.


The problem I have is when he said that he was only dying to get back when they are losing. You have to kill to get back in the game regardless.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I love how when we actually needed a 3 at the end, we couldnt get one


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Some random facts:

Bryant: 19-37 (51%), 9-17 (53%) 3PT, 10 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 turnover, *1 assist*
Rest of team: 22-67 (33%), 6-28 (21%) 3 PT, *31 assists*, 9 turnovers


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ira newble > luke walton


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke Walton is the new Smush. That guys pisses me off everytime he is on the court and Phil likes to piss of the fans. He use to leave Smush in the game during Clutch situations just like he does with Luke right now.
And I hate every commentator who says Luke is a intelligent basketball player, he is smart, because he played well to get that contract. Asshat.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Some random facts:
> 
> Bryant: 19-37 (51%), 9-17 (53%) 3PT, 10 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 turnover, *1 assist*
> Rest of team: 22-67 (33%), 6-28 (21%) 3 PT, *31 assists*, 9 turnovers


What are you trying to say? Kobe could of had 12 if sasha made his shots


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The One, yeah, I just found it interesting that we had so many assists... and our best distributor only had one  19 came off Kobe's baskets though haha.

This will be the thing that people who glance at boxscores will talk about tomorrow to rip on Bryant. Quote me on that.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

While he did have 11 reb, I did not like Odom's play at all. players have to find a way to play hurt. Kobe had a viral infection and a sprained groin one night and still was able to get it done.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

To be fair, Odom did look like he just got up from his grave. I doubt he could've found a way to play any better...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

ouch


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

,,,im just gonna stare at this thread and softly cry...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't see the game so maybe I'm reading the box wrong but.. The lakers took *45* three's..?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I didn't see the game so maybe I'm reading the box wrong but.. The lakers took *45* three's..?


You read it right. Scary, huh?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Darco had his first 20/10 game...ever


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are just rolling over and dying right now.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Gasol karma? There's no free lunch.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> To be fair, Odom did look like he just got up from his grave. I doubt he could've found a way to play any better...


Odom was just tired the last two games. Can't blame him though, since games against Warriors took a tool on him. That is why he is not a star player but a great contributor.

Lakers need Gasol back, somebody who can take care of the glass with him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=My-Despair-Poster-C12180059.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/My-Despair-Poster-C12180059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

....next game...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Odom was just tired the last two games. Can't blame him though, since games against Warriors took a tool on him. That is why he is not a star player but a great contributor.
> 
> Lakers need Gasol back, somebody who can take care of the glass with him


Odom had an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

People sipping Haterade by the gallons on the General Board. Lovely.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive been saying it since Pau went down. The rest of the NBA better get there licks in now while were down because when we get healthy...


watch out...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> Ive been saying it since Pau went down. The rest of the NBA better get there licks in now while were down because _*if*_ we get healthy...
> 
> 
> watch out...


fixed.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

In the post-game interview, Odom sounded like he was going to fall over and die. Kobe's interview was pretty funny.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the Lakers bad health is contagious. I threw up like 8 times from food poisoning right after watching the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Ive been saying it since Pau went down. The rest of the NBA better get there licks in now while were down because when we get healthy...
> 
> 
> watch out...


Thats IF we ever get healthy. It seems there is always some sort of problem every year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Odom had an upper respiratory infection.


Oh..  

Keep us posted along..


----------

